Ask HN: Can you recommend a radiometer to measure phone radiation? - kekebo
======
amluto
I believe that what you’re looking for is called a “spectrum analyzer”. You’ll
need a calibrated antenna, too.

I’m guessing that SAR (specific absorption rate) is usually measured with a
block of soggy flesh-imitating goo that’s set up as a calorimeter, though. You
could look up how the FCC defines SAR, perhaps.

~~~
Kelbit
The consensus standard for this sort of test is IEEE 1528, and you are
absolutely correct. The test uses a gel phantom (the standard provides a few
formulations for different frequencies but most are a mixture of water, salt,
sugar, and a thickener) and it is poked at with a sensitive probe to measure
local temperature rise.

~~~
kekebo
thanks to both of you for the specific info

------
kekebo
(or RF radiation in general, wether related to wifi, gsm or other sources)

------
rarepostinlurkr
Like this?
[http://www.blackcatsystems.com/GM/GeigerCounters.html](http://www.blackcatsystems.com/GM/GeigerCounters.html)

~~~
JDT
Wrong sort of radiation. A mobile phone emits radio waves not ionizing atomic
particles. No ionizing radiation of any kind in fact.

Which is why mobile phones are completely harmless (from a radiation
perspective anyway).

Careful not to go out in the sunshine though.

